# How high should I hang 80W 10 bulb ATI fixture?



## zairefronts (Jul 25, 2012)

I’ve got a tank that is 18” wide 22” deep and 72” and I am wondering how high above the waterline should I hang my 80W 10bulb ATI fixture. Right now I have it about 24” above the water line and I’m not sure if I should lift it higher or lower it closer to top of tank. I have LPS corals mostly. Any help would be appreciated from you guys.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
8" should be good.
-


----------



## zairefronts (Jul 25, 2012)

oh wow lol mine is defs too high then- any other opinions?


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

might get more response in the correct forum rather than buy and sell


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I have 8 bulbs 6" off the water over a 27" deep tank. 

You can keep yours anywhere from 8" to 12" it depends on what you want to keep. 8" is better penetration, 12" is better light blending, spread and less maintenance in terms of wiping the bulbs or shield of salt creep.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

24 sounds like you will have a ton of light spillage. If you don't have a lot of LPS corals high up on rock work, you can probably bring it down to 12" over the course of a few weeks so as not to light shock anything.


----------

